# CHRISTMAS BABY!!!!!



## jenjscott (Dec 25, 2010)

My best Christmas present of all.  Born This morning.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 25, 2010)

Congratulations!  Beautiful baby!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 25, 2010)

Congratulations! Very cute!


----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2010)

Congratulations!

Looks like a goat (you posted in sheep)?


----------



## Rebbetzin (Dec 25, 2010)

That is a cutiepie!  Around Jan 18, we have a baby or two coming. Then in March, maybe a few, the last time this goat gave birth she had four kids.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## jenjscott (Dec 26, 2010)

elevan said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> 
> Looks like a goat (you posted in sheep)?


Check out the tail!  It's a hair sheep.


----------



## elevan (Dec 26, 2010)

jenjscott said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the tail looked a little long...

I've never seen a hair sheep lamb before, cute.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 26, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 27, 2010)

Thats a great lamb - another 6 weeks before ours start

See mum made a good job of licking her as the white is whiter than white


----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 27, 2010)

Beautiful lamb...great color pattern.....Congrats. On the X-mas baby!!!!


----------

